
Show HN: Photoreal 3D Models in Photoshop - markkurt
We released PixelSquid, a site for photoreal 3D assets in Adobe Photoshop, a while ago.  Over the past few months, we&#x27;ve been working towards making it an easier workflow for Photoshop users.  We have now released the PixelSquid Photoshop Plugin, that allows for rotation of PixelSquid content within Photoshop.  Take a look and let us know your thoughts.<p>We&#x27;ve also made the content free for a limited time so everyone can try it out.<p>Here&#x27;s a video showing the plugin in action: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=i610ezFbUjA&amp;feature=youtu.be<p>And a link to all the content available:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pixelsquid.com&#x2F;stock-images
======
tomlongson
This would be great for making landing pages with people who are looking
directly at your product demo or form.

I've found that using real photos of people makes a huge difference in A/B
tests, so maybe this is another way to further improve conversion.

~~~
markkurt
Thanks for checking us out. We'd like to augment or enhance existing stock
photography or photo shoots. Being able to rotate directly within Photoshop
hopefully makes that workflow easier!

